# is it OK for a new guy to go on a Rant?



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I was confused before I read a lot these post - After reading them I'm totally confused!

I would think it would be best for a Green P such as me to buy one (1) slingshot - One only - good quality - acquire a big bag of quality projectiles of the same size & weight - Stay with the same combo until they reach a level of marksmanship they were happy with. I'm not ready to worry about red bands, green bands, black bands, flat bands, tubes - all i want for 'now' is a good quality slingshot. Sounds simple enough?

I see new guys coming here like me and asking for advice & all of a sudden folks who mean well are asking - Hey! - need more information. I would guess 99% are just like me, they want to get into the sport or bring their kids or grandkids into the sport and want some advice on a good quality slingshot they can take out to the back yard & kill some Pepsi cans. I don't think a very large percentage here shoot in formal matches, maybe I'm wrong?

I built custom firearms, big game rifles for many years. I always suggested to a new client - maybe new to guns? to take his rifle & use it on everything from ground squirrels to paper targets. Get to know the rifle like was his right hand, get out there long before big game season if possible. There are hundreds of different calibers of rifles but if a client wanted an "all around rifle" I could suggest maybe a 243 or 6mm - that would cover everything from Varmints to Whitetails - Shooting adult air rifles? a guy can use a .177 for everything from fieldtarget to hunting - yes a .22 cal might be a better choice for hunting (thats my choie for hunting) but a good shooter who knows his .177 will make cleaner kills more kills than a guy with 6 big dollar custom air rifles from .177 to .25 cal. but doesn't know any of them very well.

Maybe this slingshot thing is just a different deal? I'll shut up now & go back in my cage - I think a lot out loud sometimes. 
www.twhudsonengraver.com


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear ya. I'm new too. I just got a crossman wrist rocket for Christmas. A month later, I'm trying to get my hands on some high quality hardwoods, rolling my own clay ammo, and drawing up a new concept for a catch box.

Anyways, I'd say the best thing to do is check out the vendors section in the forums. I like the designs that Bill Hays comes up with and I've modeled a couple frames off of his. While I haven't tried any from A+ they seem to be a very logical and sturdy style that would probably be perfect to get yourself or grandchild started.

Good luck!

-Jake


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree. Shoot a slingshot until you are dead on ... however that is easier said than done. Soon you have 20 custom frames and 10 you have made yourself. And playing with bands is fun...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Since you have skills that most may not you would do well to cut your own shooter out of plywood. Some on this forum would offer you a design. I think Tex and DayHiker has posted a drawing before. As far as the bands well tubes sold in stores a simple attachment would be sufficient. Start by shooting close say 5 feet and work your way from there just soft shooting and not to try to kill a can. Marbles are your best bet, nice, uniform, easy to see where your shot is going. There can be some technical stuff talked about but what you want to do is just get started then you can branch out later with all of the variations that the tech specks have for you. I ended up cutting my own after buying all the types sold in stores and also bought some custom costly beauties of solid wood and broke all of them in short order and the varieties of bands. Simply put, when your ready for flatbands that will not disappoint you buy them from Tex Shooter, If you end up liking shooting steel get the RayShot Magnetic Pouches they are easy to load and the shot automatically centers. Perhaps I too have added to the confusion.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you gotta see the logic in the mans rant but you have to play with more than one to know what suits you most. once you find a style you are comfy with stick to that.... unless you love the different styles n shapes an the fiddlin wif bands n bits of leather n stuff


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> you gotta see the logic in the mans rant but you have to play with more than one to know what suits you most. once you find a style you are comfy with stick to that.... unless you love the different styles n shapes an the fiddlin wif bands n bits of leather n stuff


Maybe we need a beginner's forum?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The thing is so many of us shoot for different reasons and have different styles. Alot of people here are trying to push the envelope, find the smallest, fastest, most powerful, most accurate etc. that tends to mean things are in a constant state of flux with the newest thing always coming out. Me I like things pretty simple, I make and shoot naturals plus I have a couple from Flatband and a couple from Milbroproshot that I shoot regularly, all are simple straight forward slingshots.

If anyone ever asks my oppinion I always point them to one of the vendors here and tell them ask questions, or just go out into the woods and find a good stick...all of us get into slingshot for different reasons, so as much as I'ld like to say every new shooter should start out with X slingshot I don't think it's possible.

When I shoot rifles I shoot a 50 yr old .22 single shot bolt action, My air rifle is a 30 yr old .20 Sheridan Bluestreak, I doubt many others hear would find those suitable but they fit me to a tee..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> When I shoot rifles I shoot a 50 yr old .22 single shot bolt action, My air rifle is a 30 yr old .20 Sheridan Bluestreak, I doubt many others hear would find those suitable but they fit me to a tee..


Hey, my Springfield single shot is over 70 years old.
How's that for oneupsmanship?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an origianl .22 Benjamine pump, no aim just point and shoot like a slingshot and never a miss. Not with the slingshot but with the rifle.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK I am cynical, but just maybe it was just a way to put in an ad without paying a venders fee! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe it pays to be cynical .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

When I had enough hair to go to the Barber Shop after a few times he learned if he didn't talk he got a tip.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dqui, if you read the bottom Abraham Licoln quote in my post you know my major problem!







-- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex, that is why I wrote what I wrote. That quote is one of the finest and I have made both serious and futile attempts at the very thing I believe the most. I most believe it for myself.

Oh Lord put a watch on my mouth.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That I sin not with my Lips.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tom Hudson said:


> I was confused before I read a lot these post - After reading them I'm totally confused!
> 
> I would think it would be best for a Green P such as me to buy one (1) slingshot - One only - good quality - acquire a big bag of quality projectiles of the same size & weight - Stay with the same combo until they reach a level of marksmanship they were happy with. I'm not ready to worry about red bands, green bands, black bands, flat bands, tubes - all i want for 'now' is a good quality slingshot. Sounds simple enough?
> 
> ...


just a thought and with a non accusatory motive;

A problem clearly defined is 80 % solved. Are you are figuring out the 20% of the equation?

*The 80 %*, Perhaps, if you are getting confused you aren't as sure as to what you really want from the slingshot world. 
*The 20%* Or like many products today you realize the options are many and there is a learning curve to narrow what choices will suit your true desire. 
* 0% There is no hope *and you are already on your way to being hooked and addicted to the fun and variety and realize it isn't necessary to have one item on the menu to be proficient with, but you can enjoy some of the buffet and it isn't so easy to make up your mind.

For me, I knew once I started I wanted to know what all the variety was about, so I could find what I wanted. I am an addict.







I want it all.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I want just what it takes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's pretty hard to tell a beginner what to do because you can't.

I am not expert and have not been into this hobby for long, and didn't realize that at first the hammer grip I wanted to use was not good for the band strength I wanted to shoot (I'm not as strong as Joerg). So I had to go to a finger-and-thumb supported grip. There is no way anyone could have guessed my strength-to-desired way of shooting. Although I could have learned this from Tex if he'd posted about it in time.

But if I were to advise a newbie what to do, I'd say buy one of Perry's slingshots and use it like he shows in his latest video. It's the quickest and best way to become a good slingshot marksman. Or you can also get the same result with a Flatband ergo. Third choice would be a Bill Hays Predator series, (but you are kinda locked into holding sideways with them -- but they _will _force you into a consistent grip to make up for it). If you stick to it with any of these shooters, along bandsets from either Flatband or A+ or Tex-Shooter, you will develop your skills in the fastest way possible.

Again, I am not an expert. But if you pushed me into a corner and made me say something, that's what I would say.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

My two cents. I started with a Saunders Hawk set up with Tex bands and foam grip, he sells them for next to nothing. Shoots great, inexpensive, very easy band attachment and adjustment. Great SS to learn with. If that satisfies you, great you have what you want. I doubt that you will be however. I didn't find my perfect set up yet, I now have about 13 slingshots, some of the best customs and 5 I have made my self. I am still searching and thats the fun of it all. Jump in man, the water is fine.
Philly


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

philly said:


> My two cents. I started with a Saunders Hawk set up with Tex bands and foam grip, he sells them for next to nothing. Shoots great, inexpensive, very easy band attachment and adjustment. Great SS to learn with. If that satisfies you, great you have what you want. I doubt that you will be however. I didn't find my perfect set up yet, I now have about 13 slingshots, some of the best customs and 5 I have made my self. I am still searching and thats the fun of it all. Jump in man, the water is fine.
> Philly


Thanks Philly - I think i'm going to buy one from Bill - i enjoyed his video's on the tube & he has been helpful - looks like several good builders out here I have only eliminated one vendor. Couple pix's of some of my shooting club - 
I'm sure i'll be buying more than just one in the future - forum is very helpful. The first pix is Chris who is a foster child who really enjoys being out side - he's all boy for sure - this is the child i had in mind when i poated asking about what bands to use for a 6 year old kid. tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You better start making a whole bunch! Be wicked expensive to supply that crowd!


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> You better start making a whole bunch! Be wicked expensive to supply that crowd!


they all don't live here anymore - some have grown up & flew the coop - We do have 6 children in the house now - 4 in high school - this group is our natural kids plus 4 adopted kids - one of our daughters has adopted 5 children out of foster care - another daughter has 3 kids - grand kids and great grand kids - but Yeah - i'll need a couple of spares







building a shooting range along side the house today - tom 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________
600,000 thousand kids need a home - thank about foster care! if you have any questions about Foster Care Drop me a note - tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom, god bless you and your family. I have 5 kids and 10 grandchildren and 2 great grandkids. They are the joy in my life. Tex, Bill is a great guy and wont steer you wrong. His bands are the best out there in my opinion and his service is first rate. You can't go wrong with the Hawk with his modifications. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

BTW, get some safety glasses for yourself and the kids.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Tom, you are areal gent! -- Tex-Shooter (Bill Herriman)


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

philly said:


> BTW, get some safety glasses for yourself and the kids.
> Philly


When i buy i will buy from Bill Hayes. Bill has some new inventory comming in he thinks i'll like - i like his work & he is less cynical then others - tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill is a fine Gent Tom and he makes a great slingshot! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill makes a great sling, I own one and like the flexability of his unique band attachment option. Can't go wrong there. 
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Tell you what Tom, I don't try to force my ways onto anyone, honestly I could care less, but I do enjoy helping others etc. and I do my best in that respect. I say rant to your heart's content as long as it is in the correct section and still respectful to other members. You'll find out that the SSF is a collection of genuinely good people, all stand at the ready to help anyone to the best of there ability.

As to your statements, great points, all are perfectly logical and relevant to a lot that goes on, and your situation. All I have to say is, a little bit about how I got started. Now, I've only been into slingshots for about 6 months, and I have come along way. I began with a store bought frame, but as a little time went on all I did was make them for myself to the best of my ability, and get whatever I could possibly get a hold of for bands and ammo, it didn't matter to me,* I wanted to shoot*. Over time I developed preferences but even today I shoot whatever I can, and I am always looking to try some new things.....go with the flow

You are a saint in my eyes for giving all those kids a home and a loving household environment, good on you for that. You are welcome here, you will find what you need to satisfy the slingshot craving, and rant all you like!









Cheers - John


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

It actually was one of my modest rants - I try not to think out loud but at my age it's difficult sometimes.

I have several things that interest me, so I visit way to many forums. My work takes me in different directions so some times my brain just over loads.

Like a lot of things, on the surface a slingshot is a very simple device. They can be a simple form or can be transformed it into something semi-complicated. But when you get right down to it - it's a pretty simple deal. 

All the different choices of bands is still a little mind bending to this green P but I'll figure that out - As far as the slingshot itself, kind of a no brainer, just something to hold the bands. I guess there is a little difference of opinion as far as what the width should be but doesn't appear to be that big of a deal.

One thing I'm really surprised about is there's not a lot of talk about wrist support. I would think that would be a big deal with seniors? Most of the ones I see with wrist support are radical - anyway I'm learning. I hope this thread will help New-B's - thanks for all the great post. I'll set back now & shut up - read & learn. Tom

PS - I got my range set up along side the house today - I only had 33' to work with - open land is only a few blocks away. Have carpet back stop Rubber mat with 12 oz size hole with a frying pan for a gong - dem i hope she doesn't miss that pan


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wristbands are illegal in a lot of places, I think that is one of the reasons they aren't talked about alot, also if you have the right bands and the right grip they really aren't needed, also a lanyard can serve the same purpose without the legal issues.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Wristbands are illegal in a lot of places, I think that is one of the reasons they aren't talked about alot, also if you have the right bands and the right grip they really aren't needed, also a lanyard can serve the same purpose without the legal issues.


didn't know that about the legal thing - dem what is this world comming to - i did see a couple pic's of Lanyards being used - that did perk my interest - after i get a few thousand balls fired it mike not such an issue as it is with me right now - i do know my wrisk have gotten weaker - I sold my Hayabusa 200 MPH sport bike only because it hurt my wrist when riding after a couple of hours - my back was fine - dem i miss that bike - _riding my Goldwing is like riding a Lazy Boy









any tricks to the lanyard thing i should know about? thanks - tom _


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom, with what I'm sending you a lanyard wrist brace technique is not really neccessary. You get a serious leverage advantage with the hold position. Of course you can use the lanyard as well, and it is good to use when you need that little bit of extra stability for precision or long range shooting... plus a lanyard is good for if you accidently let go of your slingshot when drawing, it can't snap back into your face.

The easiest way to use the lanyard as a brace system is to simply start with a lanyard you can just barely get your hand into, then twist/spin the slingshot until it tightens to your comfort or need level.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Tom, with what I'm sending you a lanyard wrist brace technique is not really neccessary. You get a serious leverage advantage with the hold position. Of course you can use the lanyard as well, and it is good to use when you need that little bit of extra stability for precision or long range shooting... plus a lanyard is good for if you accidently let go of your slingshot when drawing, it can't snap back into your face.
> 
> The easiest way to use the lanyard as a brace system is to simply start with a lanyard you can just barely get your hand into, then twist/spin the slingshot until it tightens to your comfort or need level.


Thanks Bill - when you get older some things gets weeker







, my wrist is part of "The Goldenyear 's Process" - but with daily shooting exercise, I would think if i start shooting everyday the wrist will strengthen. tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The only thing Gold in the "GOLDEN YEARS" is the color of your urine.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

just get plenty of eye protection.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it golden years ,or rusty years.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Rusty seems more appropriate Jay.LOL
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

No matterTom, we are always one step closer to that final walk .


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

dgui said:


> No matterTom, we are always one step closer to that final walk .


yep - I just posted on another thread that i put a magnet on the end of a 3' pole today to retrieve my steel ammo so that i don't have to bend over! Love my new shooting range here at the house - I killed a bunch of Pepsi cans today!

You old farts have a bucket list? I pretty much have everything on mine scratched off - I 've had a fun ride - I'm not ready to check out just yet but if something should happen I had a great life - Lot's of stuff going on in the world that bothers - not what it's going to do to me but how it's going to effect my kids & grand kids but they don't know the difference! - they think a gal. of gas at 3 or 4 bucks is normal - $1.25 for a 5 cent candy bar is normal - 50 bucks for a pair of jeans - normal - I got a couple of my black powder guns out to shoot this spring - I have everything except caps & powder - I about had the big one when i went to buy caps - 50 bucks & had to buy a thousand to get them at that price - then here in Kalifornia I have to really look to finf Black Powder - but thats just the way it is. - tom


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

For those who like to read true history the fall of the Ancient Roman Empire correlates with the Modern Romans of today.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

To our friends across the pond - what are you paying for fuel for your motor car? Right now in my hometown in Northern Kalifornia it is about $3.13 for regular per US gal. depending where you buy it - we buy at Sams Club which is owned by WalMart Corp. - tom


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

About £1.30 a litre so a lot more.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Long Island NY, $3.39 a gal. I can also remember gas at $.20 cents a gallon, I could run my 1951 Mercury all week on $2.00. Oil was $.25 cents a quart bottle. Those were the days. Of course $100.00 a week was a great paycheck.
Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

You can't compare our gas prices with Euroup.We have to travel a lot further distances here.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea I would hat to drive to Euroup for gas.


----------

